# Plattenplatz freimachen ?

## rb32

 :Question:  Ich habe bisher gerade einmal ein paar Programme installiert und schon 3.6 GB voll.

Ich  nehme an, dass durch das Übersetzen jede Menge Datenmüll auf der Platte ist. Gibt es eine elegante Möglichkeit, diesen zu entfernen ?

Danke im voraus !

----------

## jaso

-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8993

----------

